# ترجمه لغة البنات‏



## white rose (24 مايو 2009)

*نعم = لا


لا = نعم


ممكن = مستحيل


مستحيل = اترجاني أكتر


شوف هالفستان شو حلو = يلا لا تكون بخيل واشتريلي ياه


أوووف موبايلي خرب = أشتريلي واحد جديد


أنا رح اتأخر شوي = يعني راحت أربع خمس ساعات


القرار قرارك حبيبي = ياويلك ازا ما سويت اللي قلتلك عنه


أعمل اللي بدك أياه حبيبي = حتدفع الثمن غااااالي


خلينا نتناقش أكتر بالموضوع = اللي براسي رح أسويه


لا عادي أنا مو زعلانة = طيييييب انا رح أورجيك ياويلك مني


لازمني شوية عفش بالبيت = أنا رح اغير العفش كله


أنا بسمع صوت مزعج وأنا نايمة = أنت بتشخر وأنت ناايم يا لووووح


دقيقة ورح أجهز = احضرلك فيلم ابو ساعة ساعتين لأني مطولة


في أشياء لازم نتعلمها فحياتنا = لازم تتعلم تسمع كلامي


طيب طيب سامعتك أيوة فاهمة = لاحياة لمن تنادي


أنت سامعني يا حبيبي؟؟ =أنت أطرش ليش ما بترد؟؟


أنت بتحبني ياحبيبي = أكيدبس بدي أطلب طلب


حبيبي أديه بتحبني ياعمري كله؟؟؟ = انا عملت مصيبة سودة*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (24 مايو 2009)

حلو اوي القاموس اللغوي ده شكراااا لتعبك


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2009)

جميبل جدا يا وايت 

البرب يبارك اتعابك


----------



## Rosetta (24 مايو 2009)

*حلوين يا وايت روز 

مرسي يا قمر..​*


----------



## white rose (25 مايو 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> حلو اوي القاموس اللغوي ده شكراااا لتعبك



*اهلا...
انشالله تستفيدو منو انت و كل الشباب

ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## white rose (25 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميبل جدا يا وايت
> 
> البرب يبارك اتعابك



*ميرسي يا كليمو

الرب يباركك*


----------



## white rose (25 مايو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *حلوين يا وايت روز
> 
> مرسي يا قمر..​*



*اهلا بتوأمي روز

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*


----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه جميل القاموس دة يا وايت +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا وايت روز


----------



## white rose (25 مايو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه جميل القاموس دة يا وايت +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك




*المهم يكون نافع
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الرب يباركك*


----------



## white rose (25 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا وايت روز



*المهم تستفيدي منو يا قمر

هههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## rana1981 (25 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه حلو موضوعك​*


----------



## white rose (26 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه حلو موضوعك​*



*ميرسي يا رنا

الرب يباركك*


----------



## ناوناو (26 مايو 2009)

ليه بس كده يا روز 
سيبيهم علي عماهم خلينا نستفيد منهم بأكبر قدر ممكن 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوين يا قمر ​


----------



## white rose (27 مايو 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> ليه بس كده يا روز
> سيبيهم علي عماهم خلينا نستفيد منهم بأكبر قدر ممكن
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد حلوين يا قمر ​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فاتتني هاي

يلا معليش خليون شوي يحسو*


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 مايو 2009)

*حلووووووووو اوىىىىىى 
شكرااااا*


----------



## white rose (27 مايو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *حلووووووووو اوىىىىىى
> شكرااااا*



*ميرسي يا قمر

الرب يباركك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 مايو 2009)

انا متهيالي الي بيعملوا كدا صعب نعتبرهم بنات اصلا لان كلمة بنت بتعبر عن الرقة و النعومة لكن الي بتتكلمي عنهم دول جنس ملعون وحوش في صورة بشر صعب حتي ان مش حد يتجوزهم لا ولا حتي يتعرف عليهم انا شفت علي مدار حياتي خطوبات كتير بتتفسخ عشان خاطر حجات اتفه من كدا كمان مش الكوارث الي انتي كتباها بس سيبك كله بيطلع في الغسيل ههههههههههههه مرسي جدا علي الموضوع


----------



## white rose (27 مايو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> انا متهيالي الي بيعملوا كدا صعب نعتبرهم بنات اصلا لان كلمة بنت بتعبر عن الرقة و النعومة لكن الي بتتكلمي عنهم دول جنس ملعون وحوش في صورة بشر صعب حتي ان مش حد يتجوزهم لا ولا حتي يتعرف عليهم انا شفت علي مدار حياتي خطوبات كتير بتتفسخ عشان خاطر حجات اتفه من كدا كمان مش الكوارث الي انتي كتباها بس سيبك كله بيطلع في الغسيل ههههههههههههه مرسي جدا علي الموضوع



*يااااااااااااااااااااااه ايه الغسيل ده يا عم

بيستعملوا اريال والا ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ربنا يستر

و بعدين تعا لهون لييييييييييش كل هاد

لأنو البنات يعني ما بيطلبوا شي هيك دج و بيطلبوه بطريقة كلها اتيكيت بتقول انو هن جنس ملعون 

لأ 

لهون و بس

بليز

ما بدنا مشاكل و الا الدم يوصل للركب 

انتبه على حالك من بنات المنتدى عالآقل 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا ملك​*


----------



## maria123 (27 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين على فكرة مزبوطين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (28 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين على فكرة مزبوطين



*اي مو بس مزبوطين

اي مزبوطين كتييييييييييييير كمان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اهلا  يا ماريا

ميرسي لمشاركتك​*


----------



## white rose (28 مايو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​*


*
اهلا يا قمر

الرب يباركك كمان​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا روز 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## white rose (30 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا روز
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا كوكو

المهم انك تستفيد من هالمعلومات 

هههههههههه

الرب يباركك*


----------



## maramero (20 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي كتير
قاموس بحق
هههههههههههههه 
مرسي يا سكر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 يوليو 2009)

هههههه
مرسي يا قمر


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههه
حلوة اوى ها الترجمة
شكرا الك اختنا العزيزة
​


----------



## KARL (21 يوليو 2009)

عشان تعرفوا اد ايه الرجاله مظلومه
يلا كله على الله
ههههههههههه
شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## white rose (22 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *مرسي كتير
> قاموس بحق
> هههههههههههههه
> مرسي يا سكر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسي يا قمر

نورتي

​*


----------



## white rose (22 يوليو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههه
> مرسي يا قمر



*اهلا يا ملكة

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل​*


----------



## white rose (22 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى ها الترجمة
> شكرا الك اختنا العزيزة
> ​



ه*ي حلوة .........

بس خليها فبالك يمكن تحتاجها شي يوم ..!!!!!!!!!!

هههههههههه

​*


----------



## white rose (22 يوليو 2009)

KARL قال:


> عشان تعرفوا اد ايه الرجاله مظلومه
> يلا كله على الله
> ههههههههههه
> شكرا على الموضوع​




مين مين مين ............؟؟؟؟؟

مين المظلوم .............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:nunu0000:

يا عيني ...................

هههههههههههه

*​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههه جميل اوى


----------



## white rose (22 يوليو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> هههههههههههه جميل اوى



*دا انت اللي جميلة يا قمر

ميرسي لمرورك

​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2009)

*حلووووين كتيير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tena_tntn (22 يوليو 2009)

حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------

